# Breeder Recommendations - Working Dog



## Molson (Nov 11, 2018)

I know these types of posts are common, so my apologies. I am experienced and do currently have a working GSD. Am looking for breeder recommendations who produce real working dogs with solid health and structure, sound minds, very solid nerve strength, extreme hunt drive, toy and food motivation.


----------



## Jordan_and_his_dog (7 mo ago)

What country/area do you live in?

Interested in international imports?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

What do you mean by extreme drive? Do you have a video example?


----------



## Molson (Nov 11, 2018)

In Canada. Am open to Canadian or US breeders, but not overseas.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Where in canada


----------



## Molson (Nov 11, 2018)

Bearshandler said:


> What do you mean by extreme drive? Do you have a video example?


I’m not sure if ‘extreme’ is the right word or not; everyone has a different image of what certain descriptors mean. What I mean is that the dog will have a very strong innate hunt drive, that would predispose it to being able to hunt for hours upon hours looking for what it’s been trained to look for (dependent upon conditions of course).


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Extreme drive is a loaded concept and no fun to live with.....you want good solid drives with biddability/trainability and clear headedness ....also an off switch helps.

Lee


----------



## Molson (Nov 11, 2018)

wolfstraum said:


> Extreme drive is a loaded concept and no fun to live with.....you want good solid drives with biddability/trainability and clear headedness ....also an off switch helps.
> 
> Lee


100% agree. I’ve seen both ends of the spectrum. Extreme overall drive would not suit my goal whatsoever. I clarified in my response to Bearshandler – specific to the hunt drive.

I was trying to prevent the problems I experienced the first time around looking for a GSD – where breeders heard what I was looking for and intended purpose, and, because it wasn’t for sport, attempted to sell me pups that were wholly unsuitable (no toy drive, no food drive, signs of being fearful, timid, etc.) because of presumed assumptions of what I needed.

Hoping to avoid that this time around and find breeders that produce for real working situations (not just sport), and understand that drives, nerves, biddability, trainability, etc. are just as important for these, if not more so.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Well you have two knowledgeable people giving you advice in bear and wolfstraum, I’d take what they have to offer any day. PM may get you further as well.


----------



## Molson (Nov 11, 2018)

Carter Smith said:


> Well you have two knowledgeable people giving you advice in bear and wolfstraum, I’d take what they have to offer any day. PM may get you further as well.


Thank you! Being mostly a reader of the forum, I definitely am thankful for any info Bear and Wolfstraum can provide.


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

What are your plans for the dog. Many breeders won't sell the 1st or second pick to a pet home. I know in my last litter the pick male went to someone in my schutzhund club and the 2 nd pick went for real work-currently with the police. People will prioritize dogs going for sch or psa, sar, police for their best.


----------



## Molson (Nov 11, 2018)

rotdocpa1 said:


> What are your plans for the dog. Many breeders won't sell the 1st or second pick to a pet home. I know in my last litter the pick male went to someone in my schutzhund club and the 2 nd pick went for real work-currently with the police. People will prioritize dogs going for sch or psa, sar, police for their best.


It will not be for a pet home. It will be for real work.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Look for breeders who supply SAR teams, they will be more focused on producing hunt drive than sport breeders.


----------



## Molson (Nov 11, 2018)

GSD07 said:


> Look for breeders who supply SAR teams, they will be more focused on producing hunt drive than sport breeders.


Thank you. Do you have any specific proven breeder recommendations?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

My L litter was sired by an operational SAR dog who would hunt for hours on a grid, and several progeny of an L female, also certified SAR Level 3 through an national organization, are also operation SAR....one owner is on this board, she is in Washington...this breeding really genetically "fixed" already very good hunt drive in the my lines, which has always been very good....and it has been carrying through.....also have HGH titles and ability, and pretty much have dogs performing in almost every other sport and in real life. The SAR dog was a littermate to at least 3 others who got to IPO3, one was 2nd at the IPO3 Nationals with Dave Kroyer.

Lee


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I don’t really look at hunt drive. As for dogs that produce extreme drives, the ones that come to mind for me usually bring the type of problems no one wants to deal with. The lines @wolfstraum uses tend to bring great hunt drive and do very well in tracking. I know Megan at Aus dem tal has some dogs that can produce very high drives.


----------



## Molson (Nov 11, 2018)

wolfstraum said:


> My L litter was sired by an operational SAR dog who would hunt for hours on a grid, and several progeny of an L female are also operation SAR....one owner is on this board....I really genetically "fixed" already very good hunt drive in the R litter....and it has been carrying through.....also have HGH titles and ability, and pretty much have dogs performing in almost every other sport and in real life.
> 
> Lee


I've sent you a lengthy message (sorry in advance).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Contact Miriam at Hexendruel. Watching a young female puppy right now that is being raised for K9. Hunt drive is huge for the trainer. Super nice.


Working-line German Shepherd Dog breeder located in Quebec, Canada - VOM HEXENRUDEL



Very stable dogs, nice drives, actively training and titling her breeding dogs.

videos of Effie are here








Prospect Canine


Prospect Canine, Canterbury, NH. Отметки "Нравится": 804 · Обсуждают: 92. Established formally in 2021, Prospect Canine LLC encompasses raising and selling of Police K9 Prospects in addition...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A friend in PA just bred her active SAR female. I think there are a couple of males available. She's been in SAR for a very long time so has the experience to recognize real hunt drive - because I feel many breeders really do not know this.









Von den Komplizen German Shepherds


Von den Komplizen German Shepherds, Northampton, PA. Отметки "Нравится": 125 · Обсуждают: 44. Small hobby breeder of working line GSDs for SAR, sport, and active companions




www.facebook.com





Von den Komplizen - look her up on facebook.
Northampton, PA, United States, Pennsylvania
[email protected]

Kugelblitz in NY is another breeder who is active in SAR and maintains hunt drive. Not sure what her breeding plans are for the near future but her dogs are typically placed in working homes, not sport homes.





Home | VomKugelblitzKennels


Breeding and training for professional families.




www.vomkugelblitz.com


----------



## Molson (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks Jax08 - I'll look into them.


----------

